# Watercolor pencil portraits.



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice, I like it.


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

Can I buy this from you? I LOVE it!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

This made my day!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I have loved your donkey vids! I pm'd you on buying it.


----------



## Flintlock (Sep 8, 2008)

You got game girl!



Wess


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Love it tiny! What a great subject too! Sam Elliot is just stunning!!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Thank you . I like this one a lot. Heck , I am both my worst critic and my best audience. Is that vanity , or what?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*Anybody recognize this horse?*

This photo is just one of my favorites! The color, lighting and the lovely mare. I could not get the very high contrast due to watercolor not being able to really get super dark. The photo of the artwork was taken in natural light but late in the day,so the light was minimal. It seems to have dropped out a lot of the blues. I think I will rephoto and post again tomorrow. I am happy with all except the muzzle, but there is nothing I can do. Cannot erase or go over it.
C'est la vie.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

now that I look at it from this viewpoint, I can see that the jaw is too big and the face too short. ARGH!


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

I hate it when that happens! I've done it way too many times. I go to bed loving something I just finished. I come downstairs the next morning, look at it, and think: O no!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, aside from not being able to fix the muzzle or lengthen the head, the colors in the real thing are much brighter.


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr (Oct 29, 2011)

The angles don't match the photo, but the painting still came out lovely, tiny. If I hadn't had the photo to compare it to, I wouldn't see a thing wrong - that's probably why I havent been posting my reference photos! Bahahaha


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

*hypnotises you* You want to paaaaaaaaaint slash draaaaawww a picture of Muuuuudpie, Muuuudpie, Muuuudpie....



















 :clap: :hug:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Mudpie! Well, dearie, I need a good photo . The second one is in poor focus or something. A good painting needs a good photo.


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Oh, would you really? *leaps into your arms*

I... I... is the grazing picture good? It's too cold to bathe him right now or let him walk around without his blankie :\

I have pictures of his face, though...


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, I have to see something "cool". like interesting in color or shape or expression of the hrose. Sorry, but that pic of mudpie grazing doesn't make an interesting painting. A face might do better. or action shot, but not one of you jumping him 'cause doing the rider and the tack is too much work for a freebie.


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Here are two face ones that are interesting looking



















Oooh! If you could paint "around" the fence!!



















And here's one of him and Morgan being all lovey-dovey










And here's one of him standing kinda pretty except his back legs are weird.










OMG that would make my life!!!!!!! 

Isn't he _beautiful_??


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Ok. I'can mess around with those. Shame your camera doesn't seem to focus tighter. I am just being nit picky. I have paying customers to pay attention to, but when I feel like goofing, I will give it a go. I will try to think of it as "fun", so dont' expect a super detailed drawing, ok? but will try some good color and fun!


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Haha oooh goody!! *dances around in circles* These were mostly taken off my phone because I don't own a camera :\

But _gawsh_ he's magnificent! I bet he's really really fun to draw Since he's so darned handsome! I can't draw, but I do write about him *points to signature* and that's always a lovely, inspiring experience!! You'd love him if you met him; everyone loves my Mudpie 

Thankyouthankyouthankyou and Mudpie loves you!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Who wouldn't love a horse named "mudpie".
I have a cat named Elvis, but I call him "lumpy".


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*Mudpie, at meeting another*

quick "sketch" using watercolor pencils. ABout 45 minutes total.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

"A Quick 45 min one" - Holy Cow! That is so good!!


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Heres a picture (more of Jess in my horses) that if you feel like messing with it go ahead  If not thats cool. If you do do her i would love it if her ears were forward lol :lol:

You are amazingly talented, keep it going :wink:


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Please ignore the line shadow across her belly  and the stalker arabian behind her lol the whole reason her ears are back


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Dear friend,
I hate to sound arrogant, but I tend to do photos that inspire me in some way. Either the color or lighting or the action of the horse. I mean no insult, but that photo is very plain. It will not make a very interesting painting. Your mare is not doubt prettier than shown in the picture, to be honest. If you have a really neat photo, post it. I cannot guarantee being able to do it. I can guarantee that if you commission me to do so, but for freebies for fun, well it's when I have time and when photo "speaks" to me.


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

OMG thank you sosososososososososo much -- It's BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!! *bearhugs you* *Dances around with picture in hand!!!!!*


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am kind of Ho hum about that one. I think the colors got muddy. But I did it while cleaning up to go to bed , past midnight. so, whatever.

I liked the position of their legs and the way they bore the whole front on the one leg, well under the body.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*German Sheppard Dog*

Not sure if I shouldn't have done this in ink. hm m m m .....







I don't have the refernce photo right now. I need permission to post it, first.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

The blue is meant to show the shiny black hair. But maybe too much blue. I spent so much time looking at the tiny details and color that I lost connection with the overall.


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Nonsense! It's amazingamazingamazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh my word tiny those are amazing! I'm not sure if this picture would be good for you to draw but I have been dying to see someone try this with water colors! If not its fine .


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I do rather like that photo. I might be up for that.


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

I love how the shepherd turned out! And I think the blue's the perfect touch. Really shows how glossy black his coat is. 
Nicely done!


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Yarr I just can't get over how awesome you are!!!! Thanks again!!!!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

goofing around last night with the pencils. I wasnt' trying for a masterpiece. this one I loved the colors, but since I don't have the ability to add white with these pencils, I couldnt' get the real milky look of the snowy day.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

and this is another photo I liked, so asked the owner if I could paint it. I think I could do much better in either straight pencil or my usual, ink.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I love the feel of the 45 minute quick sketch, I had to keep looking at the inked Shepherd and struggled to see the blue, it really does look like shiny black to me.:wink:

The last pic, looks a touch more roman nosed in your pic than in the photo.

Anytime one of my pics calls to you you have an open invite to take up the tools of your trade and experiment


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

thank you Denny. YOu actually have some great photos and as you know, I did the dogs in the oriental style. but if you have one that is just full of character, shoot me one. I need to get better with color. The nose on the bay totally sucks. the whole thing is not so good. Whatever . . .


----------



## mlouati1389 (Jan 21, 2012)

***picture heavy** would you be willing to paint any of these for me..?*

i was just wondering if maybe, if you werent busy, if you might be able to paint a picture of my girl? i havent seen her in 4 years due to being stationed overseas, and i just miss her very much. i would love to have a painting done of her. id be willing to pay if you werent into any of them.. i may even be interested in you drawing all of them.. idk how much you charge.. please let me know if you think you may be interested in any of these to draw.. thank you in advance. and i understand if youre busy.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I could try something. May I see some others? The one with you and her is cute, but I cant' really see the horse that well. feel free to PM me, ok?


----------



## happy123 (Jan 4, 2012)

Don't sweat it, watercolor is so hard! 
Gorgeous work


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

do you paint? can you show some of them?


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

I absolutely love your work!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Thank you Cinder eve. Your avatar would be a lovely subject to paint.

I bought some pencils today, graphite , and i want to try them. REcently, my back has been troubling me, so cannot sit and paint hour after hour anymore.


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

That's my new mare Lyric. I have a ton of professional pictures of her. I just posted on your other thread. Im sorry you're not feeling well. I hope you get better soon!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> Thank you Cinder eve. Your avatar would be a lovely subject to paint.
> 
> I bought some pencils today, graphite , and i want to try them. REcently, my back has been troubling me, so cannot sit and paint hour after hour anymore.


I wish I could do my artwork simply sitting, I have to have the paper on the floor and I'm on all fours leaning on my elbows. Can't draw any other way! So when I go on for an hour my back and legs are so stiff :lol:
Also, I love the girl riding bareback. It's a really nice photo. Can I ask why you changed the colour of her top?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I liked that photo , too. I don't know why I changed the color. I guess I thought some red would be nice. An old art instructor said every painting looks better with a tiny dot of red in it somewhere, no matter what (unless it's ALL black and white)

I really ought to redo that one.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

These are lovely Tiny, I've said it before, but I just love your sense of looseness in your work, while also capturing the necessary detail. I could never work in ink or watercolour, I'm too tight :S


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr (Oct 29, 2011)

I love your paintings tiny (I'm sure I've said that somewhere before lol) I agree with the looseness - maybe that's why I'm frightened to try paints? I don't know.. I'll just keep watching yours until I get brave lol


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Theyre great  Love them heaps!im not even going to ask you to do ones of Tess or Lucy haha! Hate to sound Pushy haha!


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Wondering what the possibility of you doing any of these would be?? Your work is to die for!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*I haven't posted on here in a long time, but got some new stuff*

Did these for Drafst4ever. The photo was taken with hubby's ipad, and it doesn't take good photos so close. color is actually much brighter. these are 9 by 12 inches.


----------



## LeighLovesLongears (Aug 25, 2012)

I LOVE your work!!! Watercolor penicls are on my Christmas list. Do you mind if I ask what kind you use? Oh, and what kind of paper as well?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Not at all. Those are the Derwent pencils. I know nothing about them but was given a set of 24 by my M.I. L. They are a bit tricky to use, since the pencil when applied to the page does not always look like the color it will become when wet. And, it's hard to mix colors, since you must apply one color, then the next, and you can either do both layers while the paper is dry or do one layer, wet it, dry it, then apply next color. But, if you apply a pencil to a prewet page, the color comes off intense! and, no erasing.

So, the long and the short of it that they are a bit tricky to have a tight control of. But, if tight control is not necessary, then they are lots of fun.

I use typical watercolor paper; 140 lb. cold pressed. I think you could use hot press, too. regular drawing paper would buckly and ripple when wetted.

I look forward to seeing what you come up with.


----------



## LeighLovesLongears (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks! I'm looking forward to see what I can come up with as well!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

OMG tinyliny - wish I would have your talent!!!! Absolutely stunning!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Thank you , dear friend. I am feeling more comfy with color lately. kind of fun!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Do you do many dogs? I saw the shepherd but otherwise just horses.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I do some dogs, and recently, some cats, too. They are mostly not in color, tho. If you look on my "Canines and Felines in ink" thread you'll see some of the dogs/cats Ive done. I just finished a pit bull for a lady who gave it as a gift to her Boyfriend.

wonder how that turned out . . . .I should ask her 'bout that.


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

Amazing as always. I've used watercolor pencils before and they are a tricky medium from my experience. But those equine paintings came out fantastic. =)


----------

